# Video Recorder Question



## deepdish (Jul 30, 2016)

I know nothing about videotaping or recording videos. But I want to be able to video tape / record as video lectures I am giving. Is there a video recording camcorder that anyone could recommend that has very clear and simple instructions that I could use to videotape 1 hour lectures? 

I tried a gopro type of video recording cube but it had no instructions and was sealed within a non-removable case so I had to send it back. Can anyone please help? I want to be able to record 1 hour lectures or presentations where I show a PPT on a screen and talk at a lecturn.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

How I record my lectures


----------



## deepdish (Jul 30, 2016)

Thanks for the video, but I was thinking of a camcorder type of device that would let me put on a tripod and record presentations as a MP4 video that could be uploaded into YouTube. What the man in the video describes is a microphone attached to him and recording his voice while slides are shown. There's no video of him actually on a stage or speaking. That's not quite what I wanted, but more a video of me giving a lecture or presentation. His video never shows his face.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

A camcorder may not be the best option, the mics on them may not be good enough for your sound requirement.
There are lots of tips etc you can find https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=h...+video+your+own+presentation+with+a+camcorder


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi deepdish :wave:

I've moved the thread to 'Home Support' - 'Gadget Support' as it's more appropriate :wink:

You'll be lucky to get a video-tape recorder or player nowadays, they're now being phased out of production, along with the video-cassettes.

Having said that, any decent digital camera is capable of recording high-definition video, the length will depend on what size of memory-card is used. The only possible difficulty is recording the audio, some cameras are far better than others at picking up audio, so it's best to look for a camera that can take an external mic plugged into it.

Having said that, if your budget doesn't run that high, a 'bridge-camera' (halfway between a 'Point-and-shoot' and DSLR camera) should do nicely. To give you an idea about it, the video below was taken with a 'Nikon Coolpix P610' earlier this year, although it's recorded outside and the PA-speakers was approx 40-50 yards away, the audio is still extremely clear with the camera's built-in stereo mics. The movie-clip (.MOV file-extension) is 63Mb at best quality and maximum display size, though this can be reduced as needed.


----------

